# My $4000 driveway rig.....I LOVE IT!



## Premierplowing (Oct 8, 2009)

Thought I'd share with you guys my latest triumph...heres the details
1995 Wrangler Sahara=$500
title/registration= $150
brake lines/steering shaft= $610
battery=$60
like new Meyer 6,5ft=$2200
Snow tires/oilchange=$310
custom fab backdrag blade =$300

Total= just over $4k

I made 1/2 back the first snowfall.....*Priceless*


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Jeeps are kickass for driveways.


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice deal i wont a jeep some day


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Premierplowing;908433 said:


> I made 1/2 back the first snowfall.....*Priceless*


Thats a beautiful thing, have it paid for by the first of the year.


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

Very nice...wish I had the time to make one of those backdrag blades...your hydraulic lines are not done right...you put the left ram hose through the ring on the right side of the A frame and the right side line through the left so the don't get caught.


----------



## FondySnowPlowin (Nov 28, 2009)

nice set up...i'm looking for a set-up like that!


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Beef up that front suspension if you haven't already. My 90 (4cyl. 5 sp) I bought for $1900 and put and used $800 blade on it 6 years ago. If I had to guess I billed out $30k with it since. Replaced clutch master cylinder and front brake lines to date.


----------



## Premierplowing (Oct 8, 2009)

from what I've read, its not necessary to beef up the suspension on the 6 cyls. The front end only drops slighly when the blade is raised.


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

wouldnt it be $2000 instead of priceless? Haha. seriously nice score though, those go for 5k around here


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Premierplowing;910988 said:


> from what I've read, its not necessary to beef up the suspension on the 6 cyls. The front end only drops slighly when the blade is raised.


No...mine drops 2" when my airbags are not inflated properly and wait till you bottom out on the bump stops, nevermind the lights shining 50' in front of you.


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

My front end has heavy duty front track bar and Timbrens


----------



## Premierplowing (Oct 8, 2009)

this is a 95 with a leafspring front suspension.....the coil over shocks dont handle the load as well therefore the need for airbags,timbrens etc


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

What, no picture of the license plates? 























:laughing:


----------

